# Netflix users - help please?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

My sister (who's not too technically-inclined) has Netflix. She tells me she has trouble finding movies she wants to watch. She knows the names of the movies, but she says you can't browse movies alphabetically? only by genre? I know nothing about it. is there a way to easily browse ALL movies that are on Netflix?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

You can join free for a month and give her some technical help:

https://www.netflix.com/ca/

I don't have netflix. I steal all of my media that saves me hundreds of dollars a year.


----------



## The_Tosser (Oct 20, 2015)

none said:


> I don't have netflix. I steal all of my media that saves me hundreds of dollars a year.


lol 

Kodi
kat.cr
piratebay.

yep, covered.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

You can search by title, which might not be easy to type with a remote letter by letter (just to see that they don't have it) - maybe she can check on their website first what's available: http://canada.netflixable.com/


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

The absolute easiest way is to go into the Netflix account on your computer and search - by name, genre, actor, there are any number of search criteria available. Once you find the film you want, add it to 'your list' and then it will be available in your list when you bring up the Netflix app on whatever device you are using to watch it. The great thing with adding films to your list from the Netflix website is Netflix proactively offering other films you may like based on that selection. I've found some little-known gems that way.


----------



## wert (Jan 26, 2014)

My go to is to search Rotten Tomatoes movie review site, selecting 'netflix streaming' to see what top rated shows are available on Netflix. This is US specific and may not be on Canada Netflix, but you can get access if you want.

To find out if a specific movie is available on Netflix, use the search function and type in the title. Best to do that on a device with a keyboard.


----------



## brad_g (Apr 12, 2013)

It often feels like Netflix goes out of their way to make browsing difficult. Fortunately there are sites devoted to easily finding streamable content on Netflix and other services. Two I use are http://www.allflicks.net/http://www.moreflicks.com/. Both let you choose your region and/or show you which Netflix regions carry what content.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

It's very easy to search on Netflix. Just click on the magnifying glass at the top of the screen, then you can enter the title of the movie. It's not hard even with a remote. You usually start getting results after typing in just the first few letters.

If nothing comes up then obviously they don't have that movie/show. Nexflix has a lot of stuff, but I'm often surprised by what they don't have.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Your sister may not realize that movie selection on Netflicks is very limited.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

nathan79 said:


> It's very easy to search on Netflix. Just click on the magnifying glass at the top of the screen, then you can enter the title of the movie. It's not hard even with a remote. You usually start getting results after typing in just the first few letters.
> 
> If nothing comes up then obviously they don't have that movie/show. Nexflix has a lot of stuff, but I'm often surprised by what they don't have.


nathan79: thanks. stupid question: do you mean to do this on the TV screen? Or at netflix.com (on computer?)


----------

